# Help Pairing The Slide Pro Remote.



## Bobby-Tivo (Mar 13, 2006)

I can not seem to get this to work, it stays in "IR" mode (Red light when pressing any button). I can't get it to pair and go into "RF" mode. It looks like it's trying but...

Hmm, the Slide Pro IS compatible with the Edge right? Wouldn't make any since if it wasn't.


----------



## tarheelblue32 (Jan 13, 2014)

Bobby-Tivo said:


> Hmm, the Slide Pro IS compatible with the Edge right? Wouldn't make any since if it wasn't.


Nope, it's not compatible. The Edge uses a different RF standard from the Slide Pro remote. If you want to use the Slide Pro remote in RF mode with the Edge you'll need to buy an RF dongle. But fair warning, I have not tried this to see if the dongle will work with the Edge, I'm only speculating that it probably will.

RF Dongle for TiVo Slide Pro Remote - TiVo Part - WeaKnees - the DVR Superstore


----------



## Bobby-Tivo (Mar 13, 2006)

tarheelblue32 said:


> Nope, it's not compatible. The Edge uses a different RF standard from the Slide Pro remote. If you want to use the Slide Pro remote in RF mode with the Edge you'll need to buy an RF dongle. But fair warning, I have not tried this to see if the dongle will work with the Edge, I'm only speculating that it probably will.


Yeah, I actually put a slide pro dongle in my Amazon wishlist a few minutes ago. Didn't wanna pull the trigger just for that reason (wasn't sure if that would work). Was gonna wait for some confirmation first. My thinking: "The Slide Pro is an RF remote and I'm sure the Edge has RF so why would I need an RF dongle? There must be something I'm doing wrong or not doing. Or maybe, just maybe it's not compatible? Nah, that wouldn't make much since, why would they do that?"


----------



## Bobby-Tivo (Mar 13, 2006)

Just noticed WeaKnees's price is $5 cheaper.


----------



## tarheelblue32 (Jan 13, 2014)

Bobby-Tivo said:


> Just noticed WeaKnees's price is $5 cheaper.


You're welcome.


----------



## Mikeguy (Jul 28, 2005)

Bobby-Tivo said:


> Yeah, I actually put a slide pro dongle in my Amazon wishlist a few minutes ago. Didn't wanna pull the trigger just for that reason (wasn't sure if that would work). Was gonna wait for some confirmation first. My thinking: "The Slide Pro is an RF remote and I'm sure the Edge has RF so why would I need an RF dongle? There must be something I'm doing wrong or not doing. Or maybe, just maybe it's not compatible? Nah, that wouldn't make much since, why would they do that?"


Why not call TiVo customer support and ask the compatibility question? And if you're real nice, you might even ask if they had a dongle around to send to you, to test it out, and they might even do so.


----------



## Bobby-Tivo (Mar 13, 2006)

Mikeguy said:


> Why not call TiVo customer support and ask the compatibility question? And if you're real nice, you might even ask if they had a dongle around to send to you, to test it out, and they might even do so.


I actually did that yesterday but they were closed or something and today is a holiday, gonna try that one day this week.


----------



## MHeuschkel (Oct 14, 2019)

I have the same issue. Ordered the RF dongle from Amazon and just tried it. The RF dongle pairs with the slide pro remote in RF -BUT- the edge doesn’t respond to any input commands whatsoever from the remote even though it’s paired to the dongle and sending RF. Had to clear out the remote and repair without the dongle in IR to get the remote to work again.


----------



## Bobby-Tivo (Mar 13, 2006)

MHeuschkel said:


> I have the same issue. Ordered the RF dongle from Amazon and just tried it. The RF dongle pairs with the slide pro remote in RF -BUT- the edge doesn't respond to any input commands whatsoever from the remote even though it's paired to the dongle and sending RF. Had to clear out the remote and repair without the dongle in IR to get the remote to work again.


Are you freaking kidding me?! That's just ridiculous. Why Tivo? Just WHY?

Thanks for the info.

I just re-paired the original remote because my box is sitting behind wood doors in a cabinet so IR is NOT gonna work for me.
Damnit, I love my slide pro. Ridiculous.


----------



## Mikeguy (Jul 28, 2005)

Bobby-Tivo said:


> Are you freaking kidding me?! That's just ridiculous. Why Tivo? Just WHY?
> 
> Thanks for the info.
> 
> ...


My old refrain: TiVo should have updated the Slide Pro remote years ago, to add VOX capability and including for the new TiVo box models, and to further add a row of user-programmable learning keys. It's a_ great_ device.


----------



## tarheelblue32 (Jan 13, 2014)

Bobby-Tivo said:


> Are you freaking kidding me?! That's just ridiculous. Why Tivo? Just WHY?
> 
> Thanks for the info.
> 
> ...


It occurred to me that the USB problem that affected tuning adapters connecting to the Edge might have also affected the RF dongle. It's possible that the RF dongle will work with the Edge once TiVo updates the USB driver software next week.


----------



## Bobby-Tivo (Mar 13, 2006)

tarheelblue32 said:


> It occurred to me that the USB problem that affected tuning adapters connecting to the Edge might have also affected the RF dongle. It's possible that the RF dongle will work with the Edge once TiVo updates the USB driver software next week.


Interesting.... Hmm, let us know *MHeuschkel.*


----------



## MHeuschkel (Oct 14, 2019)

I’ll try once I get the update.


----------



## rodlebod (Jan 21, 2006)

Let us know because I have the same issue. Thanks!


----------



## MHeuschkel (Oct 14, 2019)

So I finally had a chance to try this after getting the update to fix the tuning adapter. Sorry for the delay. Bad news: No change. Slide pro will only pair in IR to the TiVo edge. Using the dongle doesn’t work either. 

I hope they fix this, I need the learning function with my setup.


----------



## Bobby-Tivo (Mar 13, 2006)

MHeuschkel said:


> So I finally had a chance to try this after getting the update to fix the tuning adapter. Sorry for the delay. Bad news: No change. Slide pro will only pair in IR to the TiVo edge. Using the dongle doesn't work either.
> 
> I hope they fix this, I need the learning function with my setup.


Thanks for the update. / Come on Tivo, this should not even be an issue.


----------



## Mikeguy (Jul 28, 2005)

MHeuschkel said:


> So I finally had a chance to try this after getting the update to fix the tuning adapter. Sorry for the delay. Bad news: No change. Slide pro will only pair in IR to the TiVo edge. Using the dongle doesn't work either.
> 
> I hope they fix this, I need the learning function with my setup.





Bobby-Tivo said:


> Thanks for the update. / Come on Tivo, this should not even be an issue.


I don't mean to be a downer, but this has been a situation with the Mini VOX since the beginning, and nothing has changed.  For reasons obviously beyond my paygrade, TiVo has neglected to keep its deservedly-admired Slide Pro remote up with its other developing technology (let alone develop the Slide Pro remote further).


----------

